# Anyone had a bfp on there first iui?



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi , my name is bee am 24 years old been tcc for 5 years ,  am really new to all this & my first ever message  am on my first 2ww & it feels like the longest two weeks of my life !  just wondering if anyone has had a bfp on there first iui ? Good luck too all <3 xx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi bee-
unfortunately i can not say i am one of those lucky people   we have had 4 bfn's up to now. 
but there have been lots of people on here since january when i joined who have gotten their bfp, and almost all of those have been on their first iui! i'm feeling a bit left behind to be honest!
good luck with your 2ww x


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi hevaroo , thankyou for the reply  am really sorry you haven't got you're bfp yet  & hopefully you get one soon ! It's the worst feeling in the world when our bodys don't do what others seem to do so naturally  if you don't mind me asking what treatment are you on at the moment ? I find it weird that I can put a personal message on this to a complete stranger as many others do , but can't bring myself to let any family or friends know the secret I have been trying my best to hide for so long ! You all must be really strong woman on here , but a suppose behind the computer everyone has theyre bad days some more than others ? Iam due to test on Thursday & just keep thinkin if I have waited this long then another 4 days is not going to kill me haha! How did you manage to get through you're 2ww & cope with the bfn ? Lots & lots of babydust   xx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi, we are having iui with donor sperm as my husband to be has azoospermia (zero sperm count). we have 2 more tries before we move to ivf.

obviously as everyone else does, on the 2ww i couldn't help but symptom spot, but my advice really would be not to! it's all psychological, people rarely get real symptoms that early on in pregnancy. I just kept myself busy, and for me the time seems to go quite quickly.
As with coping with a bfn, I've been finding it hard to be at all positive, every time i've had iui i assume it hasn't worked, so really i've always expected a bfn. i'm sure our clinic are using rubbish samples with low numbers of sperm, but we just have to have what they offer us, and we can't move clinic until we have ivf.

i have told most of my family and friends, they're all great about it, and i find it better to talk about it rather than keep it all to myself, but it has been great to talk to others on this site as they are the people that really understand how we are feeling. 

good luck for testing, let me know how you get on! xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

I try my best not to take notice if any symptoms as I have read before that some people get no symptoms & still get a bfp , hopefully it happens for all us  soon   I guess just alway assuming that it hasn't worked would help , that way you wouldnt be that disappointed if it didnt ? But you just can't help that small feeling inside you telling you that this is it   a guess that's the mistake I have been making ? , a don't really feel a belong on this site because some people have reasons why they can't Concieve naturally & they couldn't find a reason why a wasn't getting pregnant a guess that's what is annoying me the most   if I knew there was something wrong with me then I could just come to terms with the fact that it might never happen but it's the not knowing that's getting me so frustrated every month ! That's the main reason ave just been a serial snooper & never posted till today  but am glad I did because part from my fiance & nurses you are the only person ave spoke to  I never thought a would be reading answers to my own questions ! Am really grateful that you have took the time to talk to me it means alot  like I said I really don't know much about all this but if there is anything I can help you with a will be sure to try my best to help you out like you have me  I will let you know how I get on for otd & you can do the same fingers crossed for all & good luck <3 xx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

there are lots of ladies on here who have unknown fertility issues, so just like you they don't know why its not happening. i think iui is usually the next step for these people. 
i don't think you have the wrong attitude! it's me who does, its just that after so many bfn's i don't know how to feel positive any more. i'm sure iui isn't going to work for us, i'm looking forward to trying ivf. 
come and join the ladies on the iui treament july/august thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290619.490 there lots of people there who are also on their 2ww after iui, and they'll all be very happy to share their stories with you and answer any questions.

xx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

i think youre more of a stonger person than you give yourself credit for  thanks for the link a will pop over there just now & hopefully speak to you soon ! good luck with the ivf & hope it works for you   let me know how you get on & a will do the same , thankyou again means alot <3 xx


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Bee, just wanted to tell you that I am in a similar position to you. I also have unexplained infertility, even more so as I already have a child who was conceived naturally, so I totally understand your predicament of not knowing why you cannot conceive. I am here if you ever want to have a rant to a fellow unexplained fertility friend   . I had my first IUI today so am just starting out on the 2ww. I will keep everything crossed for you that you get a nice fat   on your test day hun xxx


----------



## bee88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi fallen angel , thankyou very much & a hope you get you're bfp too ! Iknow I said it's the longest two weeks of my life but I think it just depends on the way you think of it , just think positive thoughts & try stay busy but not to over do it  I find it easier to give advise to other people but when it comes to taking my own it just doesn't happen for me haha! I hope you get your bfp too & good luck in your 2ww & to be honest looking back it doesn't seem like 11 days ago I had my first iui , it's just the not knowing that's killing me ! A really want to test just now but Iknow I could get the wrong reading so am just biting my nails down to nothing till Thursday  once again good luck keep in touch & let me know how you get on  xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey bee88  I did but sadly MC  so yes it can happen at 1st goes  so don't do too much during implanation which is day 6-10  and most of all relax and have fun
Becky7 xx


----------

